
Should Zuckerberg remain Facebook's CEO? - nikunjk
http://live.wsj.com/video/should-zuckerberg-remain-facebook-ceo/6B8776C4-B480-4726-912B-B997507ECAAF.html#!6B8776C4-B480-4726-912B-B997507ECAAF
======
OllieJones
Investors annoyed that Zuckerberg's management beat them at their own game!
Film at 10!

Bankers didn't have to go out at $38. Investors didn't have to buy at $38. I
should think the VCs who sold into the IPO would be happy they got such a
premium. The ones who bought into the IPO are probably feeling burned. The
insiders who had a lockup are probably feeling burned. That's the way it goes
on 21st-century wall street.

